# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Arti i programimit >  Hapat e parë të programimit

## FlashMx

pershendetje cuna.
Desha te bej nje pyetje per programuesit shqiptare.
Une per vete kam filluar te mesoj programimin copa-copa sipas kerkesave te universitetit, pra pa ditur rrugen qe duhet te ndjek nje programues per te arritur ta ndjeje veten e tij qe eshte i afte te beje dicka.
Prandaj kursejeni pak kohe te na shkruani hapat dhe rrugen qe duhet te ndjek nje student per te hyre ne boten e madhe te programimit me lehtesi dhe per te notuar ne ate bote me ndjenjen se po perfiton dicka nga e gjithe kjo rruge.

----------


## Ardi_Pg_ID

pershendetje flashmx ...!!!

une jam ardi e vi nga nqyteti i pogradecit besoj se e di ku bie ... qe ne moshen 12 vjecare kam filluar te programoj programe te shkurtra ne GWBasic pasi pata fatin te se babain e kisha drejtor ne nje ndermarje e kishte nje kompjuter qe tani duket qesharak..!! programe te tipit a = 3 , b = 5, p= a*b, s=a+b, PRINT "prodhimi eshte ";p;" shuma eshte ";s 
run
gjera te tilla pastaj fillova QBasic i cili me ndihmoi shume per te kapur idene e programimit e se si programimi funksjononte DHE MENDOJ SE KY ESHTE HAPI ME I  MIRE E ME I RENDESISHEM PER TU MARE NE PROGRAMIM... me pas kam studjuar Paskal te cilin tashme e kam pothuajse haruar fare per here te fundit e kam perdorur ne shqiperi para 3 vjetesh kur kam ardhur ne usa mundesia me e avancuar ne teknologji me ndihmoi te hedh hapa te mira ne visual programing duke perdorur visual studio PRA AJO CKA DUA TE THEM INTERESIMI EDHE STUDIMI ESHTE NJE HAP TJETER THEMELOR QE TE HAP NJOHURITE ME TEJ (megjithese disa here kur di shume gjuhe te behet nje corbe ne koke qe nuk di se ca te besh me pare  :buzeqeshje:  ) pastaj hapi tjeter qe per mendimin tim nuk eshte i fundit po po e rendit si te fundit eshte aftesite e tua edhe imagjinata tuaj per te aritur ate cka kerkoni pasi cdo dite e cdo ore informohesh me gjera te reja e sa me shume efikase po gjeja me e rendesishme eshte DESHIRA JOTE PER TE REALIZUAR ATE QE KERKON TE BESH te sygjeroj internetin pasi ka gjera shume interesante ....!!
good luck edhe fillimi i mire gjysma e punes... :buzeqeshje: 

take care
:-)

----------


## Force-Intruder

Pershendetje FlashMX,
Ne shume gjera jam dakort me Ardin...
Une nuk e kam patur kurre qejf matematiken te them te drejten dhe as dega ne te cilen jam diplomuar nuk ka te beje me shkencat simotra. Kjo nuk do te thote domosdoshmerisht qe nuk perdor llogjiken. Une kam shkuar ne fillim tek INIMA ne tirane qe ne vitet 90 sepse kisha disa te njohur dhe aty rashe per here te pare ne kontakt me DOS. Loja ime e pare ka qene BasicGorilla dhe mbaj mend qe e modifikova aq shume saqe nuk punonte me fare. LOL. Askush nuk me ka mesuar mbi programimin dhe as shkole nuk kam bere per kete. Te gjitha varen nga deshira jote vetjake ... une psh merrja kod te gatshem dhe e modifikoja duke pare pasojat qe sillte ne program. Kjo ishte nje nga menyrat kryesore nepermjet te cilave more bazat ne 2 gjuhe. Ne menyre te ngjashme u mora edhe me Delphin. Me pas per tu thelluar iu drejtova tutorialeve. Nuk ka asnje veshtiresi me beso, mjafton vetem deshira e mire....
Menyra "me kopje" funksionon gjithmone me beso.... shiko kod te gatshem, ndryshoje, kompiloje.. kuptoje dhe puna mbaroi.

----------


## Sentinus

Hi 

Jam dakort me parafolesit.
Per mendimin tim programimi nuk ka te beje fare me kompjuterin apo kompilatoret. 
Baza e programimit eshte algoritmika , pra logjika jote per te zgjidhur nje problem ne menyren me te thjeshte te mundshme.

Kompilatoret jane vetem vegla per te shprehur mendimin tend.
Eshte pak a shume tamam puna e nje kompozitori i cili ben partituren dhe pastaj e shpreh ne nje vegel muzikore.

Me falni per pasionin e tepruar  :buzeqeshje: 

Te jesh programues i mire duhet te kesh fantazi, logjike, kuriozitet dhe prakticitet.

Menyra qe thote FI duke pare kodet e gateshme dhe duke i modifikuar eshte e mire dhe perdoret me shume nga perdoruesit e sistemeve unix.

Anyway 
Kaq kisha

Shendet

----------


## FlashMx

Pershendetje te gjitheve.
Une e kisha fjalen per dicka me te sistemuar cuna nqs keni mundesi.
Dihet se teknologjia cdo dite nxjerr dicka te re ne horizontin e programimit.Une kerkova nje keshille nga ju se cilin drejtim mund te marr studenti(qe ka kohe te lire,dhe qe ka unlimited deshira).Me nje fjale cfare gjuhe mund ti duhet tani per tani qe te filloje dhe te ndjek nje rruge ate gjuhe deri ne profesionalizim te asaj gjuhe. Psh marrim C++ fillon me basic , pastaj me OOP,pastaj me Data Structures & Algorithms,pastaj me visual C++ e keshtu me rradhe.
Pra kerkoj nje keshille te shkurter qe mund te ndjek per nje gjuhe te vetme sepse sic tha edhe Ardi nga Pogradeci(diku ne shqiperi) po te marresh shume gjuhe njeheresh te mblidhet ne koke nje lemsh qe sdi se cfare gjuhe te perdoresh per te arritur ate qe do.Kam nje shok ketu qe eshte as ne Oracle i ka marre te gjitha provimet e prometric po ta pyesesh per dicka ne ndonje gjuhe tjeter sja thote fare me thote ore mos pyet dentistin per stomakun!
Nejse e zgjat si shume ndoshta ne hapjen e temes nuk isha i qarte me pyetjen.
Pershendetje edhe nje here!

----------


## werewolf

me mire ta fillosh me C!
eshte pak e veshtire po eshte nje fillim i mire! Pastaj merru pak me algoritmike & strutture dati! Duhet edhe matematika! :i ngrysur:

----------


## Pogradecari

programi me i mire eshte ai qe eshte me i shkurteri, me shume komente dhe me sa me shume klasa sepse eshte me kollaj ta rregullosh
te mesosh te programosh eshte pak a shume njesoj sikur te mesosh nje gjuhe te huaj dmth me pak fjale duhet ta perdoresh dite per dite
FlashMx kam pershtypjen qe arsyeja qe ke hapur kete teme eshte qe te mos harxhosh kohe me budallalliqe po te hysh drejt e ne fela (nuk e ke keq) 
mire do te besh qe cdo gje qe krijon te besh lidhjen me DataBase
qe cdo string numer picture ta kesh ne DB dhe ta maresh qe andej.
nqf se do te duket 5 ore per nje application mire eshte te besh 10 ore prototipe me pare

----------


## FlashMx

Flm per keshillat tuaja cuna !
Pershendetje!

----------


## miri

> _Postuar më parë nga FlashMx_ 
> *pershendetje cuna.
> Desha te bej nje pyetje per programuesit shqiptare.
> Une per vete kam filluar te mesoj programimin copa-copa sipas kerkesave te universitetit, pra pa ditur rrugen qe duhet te ndjek nje programues per te arritur ta ndjeje veten e tij qe eshte i afte te beje dicka.
> Prandaj kursejeni pak kohe te na shkruani hapat dhe rrugen qe duhet te ndjek nje student per te hyre ne boten e madhe te programimit me lehtesi dhe per te notuar ne ate bote me ndjenjen se po perfiton dicka nga e gjithe kjo rruge.*


A e di ku eshte sekreti per tu bere programues i mire.......?

Rri para kompjuterit 24/7 dhe shkruaj programe te ndryshme!

Kjo eshte e vetmja menyre per tu bere programues i suksesshem.  Merr nje liber sidomos ato qe thone: "Reference C++, Paskal, Java.... e shume gjuhe varet se cilen zgjedh ti" dhe vetem shkruaj programe duke u bazuar ne funskonet qe i shikon ne liber.  Kjo eshte e vetmja menyre qe te behesh programues i mire.  Gjithashtu duhet te kesh deshire per dicka qe ben dhe te jesh i duruar shume.  Dicka tjeter eshte te mesosh si te besh "debug" psh. kur nuk te punon programi te dish nga te fillosh ta testosh dhe te gjesh pse nuk punon programi qe sapo shkruan sepse asnje program nuk punon per te paren here.  Dicka tjeter qe dua te them eshte cfare do lloj gjuhe te perdoresh mos u bej merak fare vetem kryesorja eshte te jesh i mire shume ne ate lloj gjuhe.  Sot per sot rrekomandojne me shume Java por nuk do te thote qe C++, Fortain, Basic, Pascal etj. jane me prapa sepse te gjitha behen "update" c'do vit.  Po te dish nje gjuhe i di te gjitha tjerat vetem mund te shpenzosh nje min per te shikuar se si eshte cfare perdoret psh. per te shfaqur ne dritare rezultatin nje thote cout<< e nje tjeter system.out pra eshte vetem fjale te ndryshe por kur ke referencat eshte shume e lehte.  Bill Gates psh. shikoje iku ne Harvard University per nje vit dhe e la, kurse tani eshte programuesi me i madh ne bote pa diplome te shkolles se larte fare.  Pra programimi nuk ka nevoje per matematike te komplikuar apo per studim, thjeshte ulu para kompjuterit dhe shkruaj programe te ndryshme dhe vete do ta ndiesh veten programues pas ca kohesh.  

Pershendetje dhe suksese te metejshme.

Miri.

----------


## FlashMx

Flm Miri te uroj qe te behesh ti nje nga ata programuesit e zote qe te krenohemi me ty.
Pershendetje

----------


## bregu26

Preferoj "java"
Nese merresh vazhdimisht me te, nuk do te kesh probleme.
Ndoshta eshte pak e ngadalshme, po do te duhet me vone!
Shnetin,
Bregu

----------


## Hyllien

Pershendetje, 

Do kisha deshire te hidhesha nje here ne fushen e programimit. Gjithmone ne shkolle kam dashur te marre kurse te tilla por kam anuar nga matematika me teper... duke menduar se mund ti kthehem gjithmone programimit dhe ta mesoj nqs zoteroj aparatin matematik.

Do desha te dija car libri mund te jete i pershtatshem per mua... dhe cfare gjuhe do ishte e pershtatshme per te filluar "karrieren". 

Gjithashtu kam qef te hidhem dhe ne Oracle, po me sa po shof duhet nje njohuri e mire ne Access dhe SQL qe te shkoj ne ato nivele. Ndonje sugjerim?

Cdo te mire

----------


## benseven11

E para fare bej nje test online te vetes nese
ke aftesite llogjike dhe talent per programim
E dyta ne shkollat qe reklamojne per kurse programim
kerkoju ndonje informacion ne broshure si dhe
nje (syllabus) pershkrim te detajuar mbi
kurset qe ato ofrojne duke filluar me QBazik
Vizualbazic ose Perl qe jane me te thjeshta pastaj
me gjuhetqe jane relativisht me te veshtira
Java,Javabeans,C,C++,Javavizual#(net) etj.
Sa te familjarizohesh me njeren nga gjuhet e ke me te
lehte me te tjerat.Shkolla si shkolla te meson gjerat baze
Edhe vete presorat si dine te gjitha.keshtu qe cdo gje
do varet nga pasioni dhe puna jote,duke shfrytezuar
edhe internetin forumet dhe duke punuar i pavarur ne projekte
ose ushtrime programimi.Do besh gabime do korigjosh here pas here do krijosh gradualisht eksperience
gjuh te tjera me interes jane Python dhe Leopard

shiko per serite e librave O Reilly Associates
per beginners(fillestaret)
Per mendimin tim shiko per ndonje kurs  ne fushen e Computer
security,dhe forensics datarecovery

----------


## Force-Intruder

Cyclotomic nuk besoj se do te kete nevoje te vere ne dyshim aftesite e tij llogjike, jane mese te plota, induktive , deduktive dhe algoritmike. Vlen keshila e Benseven per gjuhe si VB, Perl etj  fillimisht. Me gjuhe si VB e cila eshte nje nga zgjedhjet me te perhapura nder fillestaret do te kesh mundesi te hedhesh edhe bazat per te kaluar ne gjuhe te tjera pa shume mund. Ne programim , gjuha i ngjan asaj ne jeten reale... esenca e asaj gje duhet te shprehim mbetet e pandryshueshme, ndryshon vetem menyra se si e themi

----------


## edspace

Tek kjo faqe do shikosh kurset qe ofrohen ne Universitetin e Drexelit ne Filadelfia. Keto jane kurset qe po vazhdoj te marr dhe une ne shkolle. Jane te renditura sipas veshtiresise duke filluar nga me te lehtat per vitin e pare e deri tek me te veshtirat e vitit te peste. Kliko mbi nje klase qe te shikosh nje pershkrim te saj dhe librin qe perdoret. Eshte nje nga universitetet me te mira per shkencat kompjuterike (computer science). 
http://www.cs.drexel.edu/page.php?na...ugcourses.html

Ketu mund te gjesh edhe faqet e internetit qe perdoren nga mesueset. Aty do gjesh te gjithe leksionet qe jane prezantuar ne klase, kodin qe eshte dhene, programet qe jane dhene si detyra e plot informacione te tjera. 

Hyrje ne shkencat kompjuterike (klasa e pare) 
HTML dhe Javascript
http://www.cs.drexel.edu/~introcs/Fa02/

Programim I - Hyrje ne C++
http://www.cs.drexel.edu/~mcs171/Wi04/

Programim II - Vazhdim i C++
http://www.cs.drexel.edu/~mcs172/Sp03/

Teknika te avancuara programimi - Unix, Perl, Java, C++
http://www.cs.drexel.edu/~shulman/CS3901.html

Teori per Database
http://www.cs.drexel.edu/~jsalvage/W.../DB/index.html

Libra te tjere per C dhe C++ 
http://64.226.223.44/files-tw.htm

Nuk e di sa do qendrojne ne internet adresat me lart, prandaj nqs i shikon te vlefshme, ben mire ti ruash ne kompjuter. 

Une i kam ruajtur te gjitha programet qe kam bere ne keto klasa dhe nqs te duhen ti shikosh, me njofto ti hedh ne forum. 
Njohuria qe ke ti ne matematike do te ndihmoje shume. Pothuajse te gjithe profesoret e shkolles time japin mesim per te dyja deget, matematike dhe kompjuter, sepse jane te lidhura me njera tjetren. 

Suksese!

----------


## dreamcatcher

*Moderatori:*  Të gjithë të interesuarit për mësimin e gjuhëve C dhe C++, mund të marrin librin *Programimi në C dhe C++*  të autorit *Salih Mripa*. 

Ndoshta eshte vendi i gabuar ku e postoj kete teme por ketu me ka stgjeruar njeri nga adminet e forumit qe te gjitha temat t'i postoj ketu :

Kam deshire te flakte ta mesoj C++ , (se paku)  e di qfare rendesie ka . 
Kam download - uar shume tutorial por asnjeri nuk ka qene efektiv se ...  nuk e di si te them nuk kane qene te qarte ..

A ka ndonje tutorial shqip ( pra ne gjuhen shqipe - pa marre parasysh autorin ) dhe si mund ta gje apo ta marre kete?

nqs nuk eksiston kjo e para mundet edhe kjo >
ku mund te gjej tutorialet me te pershtatshme dhe me terheqese per ta mesuar >

me respekt per te gjithe >>>>

dream>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>><  :sarkastik:

----------


## qoska

me e mira per te filluar eshte "teach yourself c++ in 21 days" shume i thjeshte per fillestaret dhe te keshilloj qe te mos kerkosh te mesosh gjuhe programimi pervecse ne anglisht pasi referencat dhe gjithcka tjeter ndihmese e ke kollaj ta gjesh ne anglisht ose  :buzeqeshje:  rusisht
 gjithsesi thuaj se cfare di ne lidhje me programimin qe te drejtoj me shume

----------


## benseven11

shiko per nje guide per fillestaret nga Oleg Yaroshenko(ukrainas)
ne anglisht i qarte me detaje eshte me kopertin te kuqe
 titulli i librit The beginner guide to C++
Liber i shkelqyer

----------


## besart

Kete tutorialin qe te ka propozuar qoska, eshte shume i mire,per fillestaret sepse fillon nga zero, une deshta ta postoj ketu por nuk e di pse nuk bene te uplodoj fajlla ne forum edhe pse i ka vetem 706 Kb, sidoqofte nese je i interesuar me dergo email tend dhe do ta dergoj ne email,tung.

----------


## dreamcatcher

thanks qoska & besart i falem nderit tend dhe te tjereve per mendimet/sygjerimet e dhena 
e - mail im ne yahoo  ( poe jap ne yahoo per shkak te hapesires se memories ) eshte :

un_mik2000@yahoo.com 

nqs do te mund t'ma dergoje do te ishte mire>

flm ne ndihme >>>>>>>><<<<<<<<<dream>>!!

----------

